# Loose Screws resurrected!



## Fudloe (Aug 14, 2012)

Loose Screws, the invaluable resource for odd, old, and discontinued parts has been resurrected!

I'm not sure how many folks would be interested in knowing this, but I'm stoked since they had been announcing their demise for some time and I was supremely bummed about it. I mean, I've been ordering from them since you used to have to send in a paper order blank, a check, and then just wait!
So, in case nobody let you know, I'm here to tell you that Loose Screws is back in action. Here's the link, happy hunting for those weird, goofy or hard to find parts!

Loose Screws Bicycle Small Parts Hard to find bicycle parts, made easy! For both the classic and modern cyclist.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Very cool, Thanks!


----------



## zerodish (Jun 17, 2006)

The guy was working out of his house. It looks like a more professional operation now.


----------

